# Piranha (Serrasalmus rhombeus)



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

I want to order some Rhoms, but I see people have 'xingu' and 'diamond'...what is the different types of Rhoms?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

There is only ONE S. rhombeus. The rest of the names are common names based on the locality where they were collected. With this in mind, S. rhombeus comes in a variety of shapes and sizes based on water and locality.
S. rhombeus link for information


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I'm liking the Xingu. I just ordered my Rhom from the fish catcher today at 5pm and he told me it would be here tomorrow!! I can't wait!


----------

